# What is Turnaround Time??



## C0B01

Can anyone help me out here, been trying to find what the difference between Turnaround Time and Response Time is. I know what a Response Time is, but what is a Turnarond Time? ( In the sence of an OS ). Loads of sites i've seen say they are the same thing.. but they obviously arn't! I'm asked the question whats the difference between Response Time and Turnaround Time.. I can't really say I think they are the same! lol

Anyone know the difference?

:4-dontkno


----------



## mojgan_az

hi

Turnaround time: from the time of submission to the time of completion

Response Time: time from submission till the first response is produced

for more info u can check out this page: http://www.bridgeport.edu/sed/projects/cs503/Spring_2001/kode/os/scheduling.htm
:wink:


----------

